# Sliding/Folding bathroom doors?



## 98399 (Mar 29, 2006)

Do any of you know of where I can get a concertina/folding door (the type that separates the bathroom from the bedroom)?

Thanks

Hannah


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Errrrrrr.....yes  
What width opening Hannah? Drop me an email or pm, I might just be able to help you.

Regards
Linda


----------

